# Where Can I Buy A Vulnerable Switch?



## daemonspudguy (Mar 26, 2020)

I want to get into Switch hacking. Where can I buy a fusee gelee vulnerable Switch?


----------



## kristiansja (Mar 26, 2020)

You can use the search term "Unpatched Nintendo switch" on ebay and bid on acutions. If you want to buy one straight up youcan expect to pay 600 USD on ebay by the looks of things. 

If you are wondering if they can still be found in stores, no. The exploint was patched by nintendo almost 2 years ago. All original, unpatched switches are centainly out of stock. Sorry


----------



## daemonspudguy (Mar 26, 2020)

I know that all Switches at stores are patched. I've been following the scene for a while. Also, hot damn those prices are high!


----------



## MichaelShawJr (Mar 27, 2020)

A used unpatched switch won't cost that much, If you don't want to pay extra, just go to Gamestop. Most workers will look for a specific serial number for you


----------



## Joshmas (Mar 27, 2020)

They will be costing a lot at this point in time with everyone self isolating and switch manufacturing being slowed down.


----------



## CDolce (Mar 27, 2020)

are the old switch models on amazon with the shorter battery life (discontinued by manufacturer) hackable?


----------



## kristiansja (Mar 28, 2020)

No


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2020)

the splatoon 2 bundle is an option if you wish to pay up the ass


----------



## LiveMChief (Apr 11, 2020)

Ebay, you can get them for around 400-450 on there but prices have been inflated lately due to covid.


----------



## EdnaMatthews (May 13, 2020)

Thanks for the answers guys, this thread helps me too.


----------



## XD2020 (May 21, 2020)

Ebay


----------



## iKu (Jun 18, 2020)

xX_darknesss_Xx said:


> the splatoon 2 bundle is an option if you wish to pay up the ass


All Switch with the Splatoon bundle are unpatched?


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 19, 2020)

Oh boy. I'm lucky that i got mine last year for an ok price.


----------



## KeoniAzugon (Jun 19, 2020)

Got both of mine out of Luck. 1 was already in RCM with a discharged battery while the other still doesn`t turn on. Both were Listed as For Parts. There`s this owner of a repair shop called Tronics Fix(Search on Youtube, he shows some repair). Ask him if he has any in shop he's willing to sell to you plus shipping of course.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 22, 2020)

I bought a used switch ... only the screen .. without controllers, charger nor deck.

it was cheap.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 22, 2020)

I have an unpatched launch system switch that's already banned,  that I'm willing to sell if the price is right. Comes with grey joy-cons that have no drift, and I'll even sell it with the TX dongle and the license pre-installed. Comes with the official Dock too, the dock has never been used. USA shipped preferred, Paypal only.

My DMs are open for offers.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 22, 2020)

KeoniAzugon said:


> Got both of mine out of Luck. 1 was already in RCM with a discharged battery while the other still doesn`t turn on. Both were Listed as For Parts. There`s this owner of a repair shop called Tronics Fix(Search on Youtube, he shows some repair). Ask him if he has any in shop he's willing to sell to you plus shipping of course.


Just FYI, he no longer runs a repair shop, he quit to focus on YouTube videos but he still posts repairs on there so he still seems to be buying and fixing consoles to make videos, just not taking repair requests anymore.
I guess that might be a good way to get an unpatched one, as I doubt he'd scalp if he catches on.


----------

